# Problem with Perl and IIS 7.0 (Perl files not executing over http)



## daveyp225 (May 13, 2003)

I installed Perl and can run scripts from the command line just fine. However When I try and run a script (simple 'hello world') on IIS from IE I get this 502 error:



> *Server Error: 502 - Web server received an invalid response while acting as a gateway or proxy server.
> There is a problem with the page you are looking for, and it cannot be displayed. When the Web server (while acting as a gateway or proxy) contacted the upstream content server, it received an invalid response from the content server.*


I have the Handler Mapping set for .pl files to execute *C:\Perl\bin\perl.exe "%s" %s*. I have a file "hi.pl" in *c:\inetpub\wwwroot\*, which is the root directory, and am trying to access it via: *http://mysite.net/hi.pl*.

I have never used IIS before, so if you can help me please be a little descriptive! Thanks in advance. 

-Dave


----------



## daveyp225 (May 13, 2003)

NVM, forgot to print "Content-type: text/html\n\n"


----------

